# Cloning old Faves!



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

Howdy everyone!
Wow do I feel like I've overwhelmed myself with possibilities since finding this site!
Got me thinking about what I could do to to improve my listening scenarios
First off, I love EACH of my stereo pairs, and all for different reasons.
Small Polk Bookshelf's (abs molded) Sound so clear and articulate, they can crank without ever getting harsh.. obviously no low end persay but great upper-mid-bass..
err before I go off topic.. declaring my love for the other pairs lol.. 

I was wondering if I could get driver/dome recommendations for "cloning" that polk audio sound?
I'd like to get closer to a voice matched sound stage.. without paying $K's 
I'd probably start with my Center Chan (so I could use my existing for a RC while building the next one 
Then mains.. then the IB.. wait where was I going with this..
Brad


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

Your best bet would be to find out if Polk uses manufacturers that sell to DIYers.

Your next best bet would be to find tweeters and drivers that most closely match what you have in the Polks. If they have 1 1/8" doped cloth dome tweeters and 6.5" paper cones, buy something similar. 

Then, take your Polks apart and make a sketch of the crossover design. Reverse engineer the crossover points and slopes and design one to match it with whatever parts you end up using.

Then make a matching enclosure (sealed for sealed, vented for vented, etc.) that matches what parts you used.

Taa Daa!

I dissected a lot of my cheaper speakers when I started DIYing. It was a great way to learn.


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

Oh - one more thing. Try searching on ebay for "Polk" or "Polk driver". Some folks are selling their drivers piecemeal - maybe you can luck out.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You could probably order replacement drivers fairly reasonable... maybe even a replacement crossover, then just copy the cabinet. Polk may even sell them to you... :huh: Of course as Boom suggest, ebay would most likely be cheaper.


----------

